# Specifying the path to SDLMain.m in g++



## bigfoot811 (May 10, 2010)

I have gotten SDL to work on the mac using g++ in command line rather than using XCode.  My problem is that I must use an exact path to the SDLMain.m file  in the g++ build. i.e....

g++  -framework Cocoa -framework OpenGL -framework SDL -o "Test"  ./main.o  /Users/dja/Documents/workspace/AGLMin/SDLMain.m 

Does anyone know how I can use a relative path here for SDLMain.?  I need to distribute this app and rebuild it on multiple platforms, so as it is, I would need to modify my build command to specify the path for each different platform.

Thanks


----------

